

How much is News.YC worth? - blored

If someone wanted to sell a site with a similar user and traffic numbers, in your opinion, what would be the present worth in 2007 dollars, 2002 dollars, and possibly 1999 dollars for a site like news.ycombinator.com.
======
dood
However much anyone is willing to pay for it, like anything else.

------
nickb
"What Is My Blog Worth"says:

$172,749.24

[http://www.business-opportunities.biz/projects/how-much-
is-y...](http://www.business-opportunities.biz/projects/how-much-is-your-blog-
worth/)

------
trekker7
Should it vary by site content? Reddit turned into a general purpose social
news site, but Hacker News is more of a niche thing. Would a larger
corporation buy a site like this? I'm not saying they wouldn't; I don't know
how it works, maybe someone could explain.

~~~
flyhighplato
It would probably be worth more as a web application that allowed you to
pretty much run your own reddit or news.ycombinator than as a "hacker news"
site. A larger corporation might buy it for the actual software, not the
audience.

~~~
SwellJoe
The software is trivial, or close to it. Sure, there are a few smart/hard
bits, but any competent developer could resolve them with a month or less of
development time.

Building a community is much harder than building a simple web application
like this one. And not that by saying this, I'm not trivializing News.YC, I'm
just saying you're placing value in the wrong place.

~~~
alex_c
Agreed, but you can only sell a community once, you can sell the software many
times.

------
henning
fun exercise: come up with 5 different ways of valuing news.yc, each of which
seem reasonable and each of which give wildly different answers.

------
Nate
If you want the stats for YC, you can look them up on Alexa:

[http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?url=http%3...](http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com)

------
nreece
As per dnScoop ( <http://dnscoop.com/?site=www.ycombinator.com> ): The
estimated value of <http://www.ycombinator.com> is: $2,231,230

This value is calculated based on several factors shown above, including:
Links, Traffic (Alexa), age of the domain, site category, domain keyword
popularity, and overall occurrences of the domain name on the web.

------
mlibbrecht
The value of news.yc is the input of pg and the other moderators. Without
them, news.yc is just another reddit.

------
staunch
It's worth exactly $48,493.63 USD.

------
jdavid
if we are going to play this game, don't we need the stats on the site?

